# My Homemade Backrack



## Shortstuff (Feb 4, 2009)

Slightly modified the original dimensions to make the opening wider for the 3rd brake light/cargo lights, made it just a bit shorter too. The current rotator light bracket I made is only temporary until I get a chance to make one that will fold down so I can pull the truck into my garage. Making the necessary brackets to go 'inside' the stake pocket was time consuming but worked perfectly.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Dang nice job man, looks just like an original backrack.


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

looks like you bought it nice job man


----------



## Landmark1 (Feb 5, 2007)

That looks really good. Nice job.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Looks good. I want one haha.


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

Shortstuff;915143 said:


> Slightly modified the original dimensions to make the opening wider for the 3rd brake light/cargo lights, made it just a bit shorter too. The current rotator light bracket I made is only temporary until I get a chance to make one that will fold down so I can pull the truck into my garage. Making the necessary brackets to go 'inside' the stake pocket was time consuming but worked perfectly.


cool rack ... whatever happen to the homemade led lights you were makin ?


----------



## Shortstuff (Feb 4, 2009)

I actually had a lot of success with my LED light project. I reached a point where I was able to get all the components I needed to work really well together but due to time and money constraints I wasn't able to end up with a *complete* working prototype. As you can see I ended up with a Whelen G2P rotator light which I am actually very happy with right now. I know that LED's have their advantages in many ways, but until I can find the time the halogens will do for now.

Thanks for asking.

Steve


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Looks Great man!!!!!!

Nice job!!


----------



## blakerugg (Nov 18, 2008)

hey man looks great. off the top of your head do you know if a 27" mini bar would fit in between the top "posts?"


----------



## Shortstuff (Feb 4, 2009)

I originally drafted my drawing in cad and just checked it and there is 32" between the top of the two vertical posts (as you can see below).

Steve


----------



## TLB (Jan 19, 2007)

Super looking backrack !


----------



## blakerugg (Nov 18, 2008)

thanks a ton. i think its about time i pull the trigger on a backrack and light bar lol just wondering what my limits are.


----------

